
Cisco open-sources MindMeld conversational AI platform - Steven-Clarke
https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/09/cisco-open-sources-mindmeld-conversational-ai-platform/
======
olliej
And the reason anyone would ever adopt Cisco tech on the basis of being “open”
today is? They’re track record indicates that they’ll happily switch to gating
security updates on license changes that can spontaneously make you liable for
piles of money.

------
homarp
[https://github.com/cisco/mindmeld](https://github.com/cisco/mindmeld) is the
code (apache 2.0)

[https://www.mindmeld.com/docs/](https://www.mindmeld.com/docs/) is the (very
comprehensive) Conversational AI Playbook

and [https://blogs.cisco.com/developer/mindmeld-
ai](https://blogs.cisco.com/developer/mindmeld-ai) is the Cisco official
annoucement

~~~
streetcat1
From 22 years ago. The same basic tech.

[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=263407.263517](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=263407.263517)

------
streetcat1
Dialogue system are still an unsolved problem. This platform as well as other
like it, basically all reduced the conversation to a finite state machine, I.e
a set of human curated rules. I am little surprise that it is offered for
free.

